# Is This A Serrasalmus Eigenmanni?



## FriendlyStranger (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello,

I was just wondering, does anyone know if this little guy is an Eigenmanni piranha?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Looks like it.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks almost exactly like my old one, I say yes.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Yezzir


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

and yes


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

keep that sucker!!!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome aboard. Fish looks nice!


----------



## FriendlyStranger (Sep 22, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks a lot guys


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, 100% Eigenmanni!...He's definitely a keeper!...they are super cute and aggressive buggers!...they max out at 6 - 8 inches!...Anyhow, your Eigenmanni rocks like a AUDIOSLAVE concert!!!...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That is probably one of the better looking eigenmannis I've seen in a while.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I feel like I'm having dejavu. I swear there was a thread just like this last week with the exact same pic........

But yes I do believe that is an Eigenmanni

Edit: Then again maybe I'm just going crazy I can't seem to find that thread anywhere. Nice looking Eigenmanni don't see many of those on the forum anymore.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Def an eigmani, I would like to keep a shoal of these some day


----------



## FriendlyStranger (Sep 22, 2010)

Sacrifice said:


> I feel like I'm having dejavu. I swear there was a thread just like this last week with the exact same pic........
> 
> But yes I do believe that is an Eigenmanni
> 
> Edit: Then again maybe I'm just going crazy I can't seem to find that thread anywhere. Nice looking Eigenmanni don't see many of those on the forum anymore.


lol I made this thread to see what kind of piranha I had first before I started this one:

The thread you're looking for


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

ROFL







I knew that I'd seen that pic before.


----------

